
Hipster complains of his pic used to show hipsters alike, realises pic not his - baud147258
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/03/06/hipsters_all_look_the_same_fact/
======
baud147258
I dislike how the title box on HN is way shorter than the usual titles on el
Reg, so I had to rewrite that title to something short but less clear.

